# [HOW-TO][LINK]Working Netflix on the A500!



## Krymsyn (Jun 13, 2011)

So, if you're like me, you love some Netflix-y goodness.

Problem is, getting it on your tablet is tricky.
Personally, I had a whole lot of "error 12001" frustrations.

So here is how we fix that!

*Again I don't take any credit for this fix, I just took the time to find it and post it here, with all credit for it going to Mistar Muffin over at XDA*

And before we get to the meat of it, let me say this as simply as possible...

*THIS FIX BREAKS OTHER THINGS!!*

This is because it's pulling a file from a Xoom (iirc) and is meant to fix the Transformer, but it works elsewhere...

People have had issues with Camera and Camcorder FC's, and more. YMMV, and I am not responsible nor am I going to hold your hand if you break something very badly. Do a nandroid. The patch makes a backup of the file it replaces, so keep that in mind. You should be able to swap back and forth using your favorite root enabled file explorer, so if you REALLY need that 5MP camera, you can get it working again. DO YOUR HOMEWORK, and read the thread I am linking. It's been tested by others on various ROMs and releases.

Personally, I know it works (with Camera FC's, etc) on Virtuous XooM (HC3.2).

Here is the LINK via XDA

Enjoy folks. Spread the info, get YOUR device working the way YOU want it.

UPDATE: So reports of Videocam Illusion working for HoneyVillain and Rooted Stock 3.1. Camera was not FC'ing for these builds. Virtuous XooM gets nothing but a black screen using Camera Illusion and Videocan Illusion. Tried recording with Videocam Illusion, no change, and file that is saved when recording stops FC's when trying to open.


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm running honey villian and camera works fine camcorder is the only prob

Sent from my A500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

Running rooted 3.1 with the Netflix file fix in place and the camera worked fine but the camcorder would FC. I downloaded Videocam Illusion from the Market and can record and playback fine. The Illusion apps, they have a camera one, were what I used on CM4DX until they made their camera fixes.


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome thank you sir

Sent from my A500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Works like a champ for me I'm going to test some other video apps to check

Sent from my A500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Krymsyn (Jun 13, 2011)

Downloading the Camera Illusion app to test. Will update original post when done.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to A500. doesn't belong in development. ;-)


----------



## Krymsyn (Jun 13, 2011)

That's funny, it was moved out of there to dev by a diff mod like a month ago. =p


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Krymsyn said:


> That's funny, it was moved out of there to dev by a diff mod like a month ago. =p


Sorry for the confusion... just trying to stay in line with the other sections. It'll make it easier for members browsing the different threads.


----------



## Krymsyn (Jun 13, 2011)

No worries. Do what you do. I'm good with whatever.


----------

